# Wisdom



## Not_Ashamed_219 (Jul 23, 2012)

Brothers,

I currently serve in the US Army in North Carolina and I attend an outstanding PCA church, Cross Creek Presbyterian. I am convinced beyond all doubt that I am called to pastoral ministry and I am looking to begin my education while still in the Army. The timeline on my remaining service in the Army is still unknown as I will remain in the Army for as long as my family needs me to be. However, one day it will end, by the grace of God and I can give myself more fully to the work of the gospel in the context of pastoral work. 

My family and I absolutely love the church where we are at and want to remain where we are and serve in the building up of the body of Christ here and the work of evangelism in our area. Yet I am plagued with a desire to attend seminary for graduate and possible post-graduate education at a brick and mortar institution, namely Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary or Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. I relish the thought of an education under the tutelage of men such as Dr. Joel Beeke or Dr. Joseph Pipa and the respective faculties they have gathered at their schools. While on the other hand it knots my stomach to think of a day when I would leave this church when I can always get an education completely online/distance via Whitefiled Theological or The North American Reformed Seminary. Why would I not go that route and remain where I am? Or why not take advantage of the opportunity of learning from such men, being mentored by able and effective ministers of Christ while engaging on a day to day basis fellow students along the same road? I do not desire to teach in an academic setting in any institution as I simply want to serve the church of Christ and gain all the knowledge I possibly can and then pour that out upon the church of God in local bodies, first in my home and then wherever else the Lord would carry me. 

Your wisdom is most appreciated dear Brothers. My strong desire is to love Christ and His church with my life and to be pour out as it were, as a drink offering on the sacrifice and service of the faith of the family of God.

In Christ,
Joshua Daniel


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 23, 2012)

Why not start with the GPTS distance-program? (I don't know if PRTS has a distance-program.)
You could go slowly, taking longer than other students, but getting a head-start on some day, in the future, when you might be able to be a resident to finish. I know a man who did come to GPTS for his last 1-2 years, after several years of preliminary work through the distance program (he is an OPC minister today). Courses are often transferable to other institutions, but if you stay with GPTS then there is no need to worry about that.


----------

